# Hello!



## ratfacepng (Sep 23, 2017)

My name is Kiley, I own 18 animals and run a reptile rescue. I love mice, I own two little females named Modest and Meeka.
Aside from mice; I also own four rats, three crested geckos, a gargoyle gecko, three box turtles, three dogs, a pacman frog, and a ball python. I've always loved exotic pets and caring for them 

Other than caring for animals, I am also an artist.

I look forward to being a part of this forum.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you sound a very busy lady.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

